

Introducing Tectonic – A Kubernetes and CoreOS Platform - twakefield
https://tectonic.com/blog/announcing-tectonic/

======
sciurus
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9329148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9329148)

